# About to start ICSI #5



## Gillybean81 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi All, 
I'm new to this site but have been on a similar site in Ireland for the past year. I have recently found it hard to find answers to a few questions just due to the fact there are a limited no of clinics in Ireland. 

Anyway to start I'll explain my journey to date. DH & I got married summer 2012 less than 2 years after meeting. We starting trying straight away and after 15months of getting nowhere went to GP. I really thought issue would be with me. I suffered from extreme period pain in late teens/early 20s and in 15months tic my cycle varied from 28-38 days. Everything with me came back ok but do has very low sperm count and motility most likely due to undescended testicles so we were told ICSI was only option. 

So started on the pill fro long protocol in jam 2012 - after 3 days I noticed swelling in my knees and ankles, which got worse following day to the point where it was 
Sinful to walk. So I had to stop the pill. Swelling went down but I got numerous red swollen lumps on my legs and a few on my arms. A trip to the gp told me I had erythema nodosum which is a rare  (<1 in 1000) reaction to the pill. It took 8 weeks to fully recover. 

ICSI #2:no pill, started injections for down regulation on day 23.  First down reg scan didn't go great and after a few more days cycle was cancelled due to failed down reg. 

ICSI #3: switched to short protocol.  225 menopur and olgalutan. 6 eggs, 5 fertilised, 2 day 5 (1 blast & 1 pre-blast) transferred - BFN 

ICSI #4: 300 menopur and olgalutran. 12 eggs, 9 fertilised, 1 day 5 blast transferred (nothing to freeze) - BFN

After a very disappointing review with consultant where he said it was bad luck!! I had a number of questions and requests - more blood tests, hysteroscopy, endo scratch, etc - all of which he declined. He told me I have a narrowed cervix - the reason why my egg transfers were difficult and that this ment I had cervical insufficiency and if pregnant would need a cervical stitch as I would be high risk of 2nd trimester miscarriage or pre-term labour. 

So after all this we decided to switch to a different clinic. A new clinic had opened near us which was a sub clinic of largest clinic in Ireland. Met with the clinical director and straight away was referred for a hysteroscopy, D&C and endo scratch. Got more bloods done. I'm now on thyroid mess to bring TSH below 2, on DHEA to raise testosterone levels and results of hysteria ops all good I have a tilted uterus but this is not a major issue. He told me a narrowed cervic is not a risk as previous Dr had said. 

DHs count was found to be really low so they froze a sample last week and will freeze another one this week. I'm due to start ICSI when AF arrives in March. All new drugs 300 Gonal F with luveries and certroide (excuse spellings). 

Have been going for acupuncture and am going to try maya abdominal massage on Monday on suggestion of my acupuncturist. 

Last year was probably worst year of our lives my mother in law passed away in the summer. Hopefully this year will be a happy one and this time we will get a BFP. Not sure how much longer I can keep doing this  I feel emotionally and financially drained. 

Anyway sorry for such a long post. Wishing everyone lots of luck on their journey.


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Gillybean

Welcome to the forum  You've certainly come to the right place for support   It sounds like you've had a particularly hard journey to date so I hope that ICSI 5 brings you your golden embie 

Here is a link to the Ireland board, you might find your clinic here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=264.0

I notice you're already doing acupuncture so if you're interested in alternative therapies there's a board for that too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

If you're looking for some support with regards to your cervical issues, you might find that here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=101.0

And finally, a link to find some cycle buddies if you want to chat with ladies going through it at the same time as you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Hoping this cycle goes well for you 

Grey xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Gillybean

Don't give up - I had my twins from my 5th ICSI. It was a tough journey but we got there in the end.

Lots of  

KA xxx


----------



## thankful (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi my dp had low sperm.he stopped drinking had wellman tablets and went from 9 million to 22million.also it's heartbreaking having bfn.but every cycle is research to helping you have a bfp.I had a failed blastocyst then went to have a bfp.my daughter's now 2.and 3rd cycle bfp am pregnant with twins.I was one of these ppl who thort I would never b able to have children.x


----------

